# Overnight



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Can anyone help out ?
Looking for an overnight stop somewhere between Calais and Trier 1/2 way would be good. We are leaving tomorrow so not got much time to locate a stop.
All help appreciated,
Regards,
Paul.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Charleroi is about 1/2 way.

I have found this one on the Archies Campsites, there are several, but this one is closest to the A15, assuming you will be going that way.

Claire Fontaine - Chappele l.Herlaimont (01/05-30/09 )
GPS N50 29 15.4 E4 17 37.9


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Paul,

In Camperstop there are more Aires than you could shake a stick at, just pull into the next Aire.


----------

